#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Thermal design books by rajiv mukherji

## KARTHIKVP29

HI FRIENDS,

Pl try to upload  the books by rajiv mukherji,

_i) THERMAL DESIGN OF SHELL AND TUBE HEAT EXCHANGERS
II)THERMAL DESIGN OF AIR COOLED EXCHANGERS._

This books are very good and very illustrative with case studies.



Am also trying.. Surely i will upload if i get...Pl try
 :Embarrassment: See More: Thermal design books by rajiv mukherji

----------


## azeezy

These should be exellent books as i have been reading Mr Mukerjee articles they are very practical and informative pl up loads these book it would be a great service in any case can somebody tell me if we can buy these books on the net Amazon doesnt have it
regds
PEEYAR

----------


## sharmeen

sir, can i have a pleasure to share the same book  mentioned above. I am eagerly loking for this book. 
AZEEZY Can you upload the practical article whch you mentioned in your post.
Thankyou

----------


## sharmeen

still looking for some optamistic response

----------


## anwarahmad

I have the articles too but quite new to egpet and teach me to upload.

----------


## anwarahmad

Dear everyone, enjoy this article. Hope it works. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shashikant

thanks for the article Anwar ...

----------


## thorem

If someone have acces to Electronic Data Center could be good ... the book is available electronicaly from here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## anwarahmad

Dear thorem, we need the username and password. If anyone do, please distribute or download from there and upload the file in egpet.

----------


## amrithgiridhar

I also would like to get the book by Rajiv Mukhurjee for *Air Cooled Heat Exchanger*

----------


## KARTHIKVP29

Its been quite long since this thread started....

Ok here is the link for all the other *Technical articles published by Rajiv mukerji* other than _"F type exchanger"_  for which link is provided by Mr.anwar.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

These are all my long run collections.

Still am searching for those books.Pl someone upload.

----------


## viswanathankasi2

pl. upload it again, the link is expired.

----------


## rashed038

link is dead. plz upload again

See More: Thermal design books by rajiv mukherji

----------


## sharmeen

Here is the other link which i found so credit goes to the original uploader

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u very much

----------


## Achilles

Excellent dude.... Pl upload for AIRCOOLERS also...

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## mbc.engg

I need to the book "Practical Thermal Design of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers
by Rajiv Mukherjee"

Please share.

----------


## kanankiri

> Its been quite long since this thread started....
> 
> Ok here is the link for all the other *Technical articles published by Rajiv mukerji* other than _"F type exchanger"_  for which link is provided by Mr.anwar.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, do you have "Practical Thermal Design of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers" and "Broaden your heat exchanger design skills" from Mr. Rajiv Mukherjee?

thanks a lot

----------


## karthikeyan.A

Hello pls any body upload practical thermal design of air cooled heat exchanger by rajiv mukherjee

----------

